# strange kibble eating behavior



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

So, we're at war here with the kibble lately. Minnie gets bored very easily, and decides that she's not going to eat her kibble when she's sick of it. I tried mixing in yogurt, to liven it up, and that works for a few days, but then she won't even eat that. Even if I mix canned food in she'll be excited about it for like a week, then decide that she doesn't want to eat it. Right now she's on Wellness Super 5 Mix large breed. We're going to transition her over to Wellness CORE or TOTW after she's a year old, but she's only 8 months right now. 

Anyway, she didn't eat all day yesterday, and today she's taking a bite of food, walking out into the living room with it, lays down, chews it up, waits 5 minutes, and repeats. It's so weird. I wonder if her teeth are hurting her? I got her to eat half of her food the other day by hand feeding it to her. 

Any help would be appreciated! She needs to eat, and unfortunately RAW is not an option for us. Thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you tried Merrick canned food? I've never met a dog yet that turned that down. It comes in lots of flavors so it's easy to rotate. Usually you can just mix in a couple of tablespoons and the dog is thrilled.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Good suggestion, but we don't have anyone who sells Merrick down here, and shipping is insane. Also, I'd really like it if she could just eat the kibble w/o mixing anything in.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiGood suggestion, but we don't have anyone who sells Merrick down here, and shipping is insane. Also, I'd really like it if she could just eat the kibble w/o mixing anything in.


 You might really like it but she obviously doesn't really like it so you might have to be a little more flexible if you want her to eat consistently.









I would pick up a can of good quality, gravy style canned food and start mixing that in. If that works to fix the problem then you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiGood suggestion, but we don't have anyone who sells Merrick down here, and shipping is insane. Also, I'd really like it if she could just eat the kibble w/o mixing anything in.


I'd give Orijen or Acana a shot - might be more palatable for your girl.

Or get a 2nd dog







Food competition works wonders.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We thought about Orijen but no one within a hour of us carries it. This is so frustrating!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Winkin
> Or get a 2nd dog
> 
> 
> ...


That's what did it for my female! (cats work almost as well







)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you tried adding water? Dante does quite the dance when I ask him if he wants Gravy


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

How's her weight? If she's not in a growth spurt and is a bit on the heavy side, she might just not be hungry. If her weight is good, some dogs just aren't good eaters and you might have to get used to the frustration. 

My first two dogs weren't good eaters and were very lean at that age which made me crazy as I wanted them to be a couple of pounds heavier than they wanted to be.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Nikita just started doing this as well.. She appeared to be bored of the food, so we switched flavors and she still will only eat about half of her normal food intake. She, however, I feel is in a growing spurt but she could use a few pounds. Her ribs arent showing or anything, but she hasn't started bulking up at all. So I am trying to figure out how to motivate her with food as well. If I land this new job that I am seeking (much better pay) I think I might switch to RAW, but for now it sounds like maybe I should be mixing in some canned food. *


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*FYI..Brought home some wet food, mixed it in her kibble, and she downed it very quickly. So...worked for me lol *


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm surprised that no one said this, but sometimes it's just plain old manipulation. Rayden would try that, even when eating RAW. He wanted only what HE wanted, not what he needed to eat. He would have lived on liver and left everything else lol

if you are constantly changing her food, maybe she is just being picky? it's like with kids... if they are healthy and a good weight, skipping a meal won't hurt them. if she is hungry, she will eat. sometimes it just takes a bit for them to realize "this is your food and Im not giving you anything else" if the food is good quality, and there is nothing in it that causes them to be sick (allergies etc) then stick to your guns. 

if it is one food that they don't like, that is one thing. but wanting something new every few days sounds more like plain old pickiness to me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I make it very clear to all of my guys that healthy dogs won't starve themselves & that so long as they are healthy I don't give a rat's patoot if they miss a meal...or 2...or 3. In fact, I remind 'em, it's cheaper if they do, so have at it.

IF you are certain Minnie is in good health then don't get too excited if she doesn't eat much for a few days, or even longer. In fact, consider feeding less rather than more. 

Depending on where you live, it could simply be too much heat & humidity.

Don't let this become a war. You're likely to lose. And don't become stressed or frustrated. I agree with Dainerra that it could well be manipulation. IF it is, she's likely to sense your emotional turmoil & realize that she's 'gotcha'. Canine picky eaters are, IMO, almost always made rather than born. 

FTR, I'm fairly indulgent on food...Tablescraps, raw, kibble, treats, home cooked, even a bit of junk food...I was warned such indulgence & variety would make 'em picky but it never has. My earlier pack were the least food driven dogs I've known & even they never got picky.

A stray Siberian came into my life persnickety. She saw a bowl of mere kibble & literally turned her pretty head & lifted her snooty nose! (Da Vinci quickly called dibs on any uneaten kibble) She & I happily resolved everything within a week & she never again fussed about food.

You'll both be happier if you prevail in 'setting the menus'.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Merrick ships for free from their website - at least they did the last time I bought treats from them.

I sometimes mix some shredded cheese in with the kibble and that works as well.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've tried the switching food too.The canned worked wonders BUT her poop smelled horrid and wasn't decomposing like with just the dry kibble.Having more than one dog doesn't matter for me.I have seen Athena refuse to eat but still guard her dish.The big little stinker.....
How about a KONG? I have put PB in it on the sides then filled with the kibble then stopped it up with the PB.Playing with their food sometimes works to get them to eat.When every one finds a fool proof no trouble solution fill me in on it please....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesdayI make it very clear to all of my guys that healthy dogs won't starve themselves & that so long as they are healthy I don't give a rat's patoot if they miss a meal...or 2...or 3. In fact, I remind 'em, it's cheaper if they do, so have at it.


my Grandmother told me the same thing when I first had kids lol no healthy creature (or child) will starve themselves and they can smell your fear and will walk all over you!


----------

